
Introduction to runc - prakashdanish
https://danishpraka.sh/2020/07/24/introduction-to-runc.html
======
nezirus
In addition to runc, I'd like to point out an alternative OCI runtime
implementation, crun
([https://github.com/containers/crun](https://github.com/containers/crun)).
You can play with both either directly, or through Podman
([https://podman.io/](https://podman.io/))

Useful for cgroups v2 too.

~~~
vishvananda
There is also a rust implementation that I wrote in my time at Oracle.
Unfortunately they no longer maintain it, but there is a fork with some more
recent updates:
[https://github.com/drahnr/railcar](https://github.com/drahnr/railcar)

~~~
sitkack
Sounds like you are no longer at Oracle. Was this at Oracle Cloud in Seattle?
Can you talk about their Rust adoption?

------
eatonphil
Unfortunately on mobile the zoom is fixed (I can't zoom out, didn't know that
was possible) and I can't see the left and right edges of the text.

~~~
Tepix
I hate when they do that. Here is a bookmarklet that will fix those pages:

    
    
        javascript:document.querySelector('meta[name=viewport]').setAttribute('content','width=device-width,initial-scale=1.0,maximum-scale=10.0,user-scalable=1');
    

The real fix is of course to complain to the page author.

~~~
aorth
Reader mode on Firefox does a great job too!

~~~
sli
Reader mode in Safari on iOS works great as well, but the zoom level doesn't
seem to be fixed, either. It's initially zoomed in but I'm able to zoom out
and it will stay.

------
eatonphil
Are there any runc shims that just use processes (I know, containers are just
processes) ignoring network/user/etc namespace isolation and other Linux-
specific security features? For example a shim that could run native MacOS
processes on MacOS, native FreeBSD binaries on FreeBSD, etc. just by executing
the processes directly.

The point of this would be to take advantage of the Docker ecosystem for
_scheduling_ particularly in developer environments. Specifically I'd like a
"docker-compose for processes" that can run on any system and just handles
scheduling multiple processes together but without requiring root access to
modify init scripts or systemd services at the system level.

~~~
JamesSwift
Isnt that what Foreman and its Procfile handle?

[https://github.com/ddollar/foreman](https://github.com/ddollar/foreman)

~~~
eatonphil
Maybe, but I don't want to learn a new config system. Developers are so
familiar with docker-compose I just want to use that.

~~~
pjmlp
This developer not.

~~~
eatonphil
Sorry for the overly broad brush. :) But the existence of this shim doesn't
mean you have to use it.

~~~
pjmlp
Nor do I have to use Docker.

------
mlang23
wget directly to /usr/bin. Am I the only one who cringes upon such a pattern?
I am probably too old. I recently almost doubled over when I saw that /sbin is
now a symlink to /usr/sbin on bullseye. Even worse, /lib/modules is a symlink
to /usr/lib/modules. Try $ find /lib -name \ _mlx5\_ and learn how find treats
symlinks.

